# [Anno 1404] Kampagne Kapitel 1 die Holzfäller Hütten sollen fertig sein?hilfe!



## chaos777 (30. Juni 2009)

*[Anno 1404] Kampagne Kapitel 1 die Holzfäller Hütten sollen fertig sein?hilfe!*

ich hab 2 Hütten gebaut,sogar da wo viel Bäume sind+Straßenanbidnung zum Kontor.Was sol ich da machen?aber Lord Richard sagt immer das gleiche
ich bin am verzweifeln^^
danke im voraus


----------



## McDrake (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kampagne Kapitel 1 die Holzfäller Hütten sollen fertig sein?hilfe!*



			
				chaos777 am 30.06.2009 17:21 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab 2 Hütten gebaut,sogar da wo viel Bäume sind+Straßenanbidnung zum Kontor.Was sol ich da machen?aber Lord Richard sagt immer das gleiche
> ich bin am verzweifeln^^
> danke im voraus


Was sagt er denn?


----------



## chaos777 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kampagne Kapitel 1 die Holzfäller Hütten sollen fertig sein?hilfe!*



			
				McDrake am 30.06.2009 17:27 schrieb:
			
		

> chaos777 am 30.06.2009 17:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


er sagt das die Holzfällerhütten fertig sein sollen^^obwohl ich 2 gebaut habe


----------



## Andy19 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kampagne Kapitel 1 die Holzfäller Hütten sollen fertig sein?hilfe!*



			
				chaos777 am 30.06.2009 17:31 schrieb:
			
		

> er sagt das die Holzfällerhütten fertig sein sollen^^obwohl ich 2 gebaut habe



Produzieren die Holzfällerhütten Holz?


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kampagne Kapitel 1 die Holzfäller Hütten sollen fertig sein?hilfe!*

wenn du die hütten markierst: wird dann auch eine markhalle oder das kontor grün? wenn nein, dann sind die nicht in der reichweite für markkarren. es reicht nicht, dass ein markt in der nähe ist, es muss schon ein marktHAUS sein. und es muss auch ne straße dahin führen.

und auch die frage: wird denn da schon holz produziert?


----------



## Atropa (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kampagne Kapitel 1 die Holzfäller Hütten sollen fertig sein?hilfe!*



			
				Herbboy am 30.06.2009 20:09 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du die hütten markierst: wird dann auch eine markhalle oder das kontor grün? wenn nein, dann sind die nicht in der reichweite für markkarren. es reicht nicht, dass ein markt in der nähe ist, es muss schon ein marktHAUS sein. und es muss auch ne straße dahin führen.



Man kann doch eh nur im Einflussbereich von einer Markthalle produktive Gebäude errichten, daher sollt das nicht das Problem sein.


----------



## Andy19 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kampagne Kapitel 1 die Holzfäller Hütten sollen fertig sein?hilfe!*



			
				Atropa am 30.06.2009 21:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 30.06.2009 20:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nö, ich hatte schon ein paar mal Gebäude versehentlich gebaut, die außerhalb der Reichweite waren. Allerdings waren das glaube ich Gebäude gewesen, die mehrere Rohstoffe brauchten und eines aus davon aus dem Markthaus holen sollten.


----------



## chaos777 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kampagne Kapitel 1 die Holzfäller Hütten sollen fertig sein?hilfe!*

jetzt  habe ich entlich das Problem mit den Hütten weg.Es lag an der Bauweise^^ich habe 2 Holzhütten direkt neben einander gebaut,daher galt es nicht als gebaut.Nach dem ich aber,einen Abstand zwischen den Hütten gamacht habe,gings plötzlich.Warum das so war, ist mir ein Rätsel


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kampagne Kapitel 1 die Holzfäller Hütten sollen fertig sein?hilfe!*



			
				chaos777 am 30.06.2009 23:02 schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt  habe ich entlich das Problem mit den Hütten weg.Es lag an der Bauweise^^ich habe 2 Holzhütten direkt neben einander gebaut,daher galt es nicht als gebaut.Nach dem ich aber,einen Abstand zwischen den Hütten gamacht habe,gings plötzlich.Warum das so war, ist mir ein Rätsel



naja, die hütten haben doch so nen einflussbereich, der sollte möglichst frei sein, weil nur da dann bäume "erntbar" sind. da wäre es natürlich dumm, wenn du die 9-16 felder einfach "verschenkst", die die nachbarhütte an platz einnimmt


----------



## PeterSicherlich (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kampagne Kapitel 1 die Holzfäller Hütten sollen fertig sein?hilfe!*

Hey, ihr ich habe das gleiche Problem, ich werke schon seit 2 Stunden, doch immer wieder der satz:
 ''Die Holzfällerhütten sollten fertig sein, befor all eure Vorräte aufgebraucht sind''

 Ich komme einfach nicht weiter, noch Tipps?


----------



## Herbboy (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kampagne Kapitel 1 die Holzfäller Hütten sollen fertig sein?hilfe!*



PeterSicherlich schrieb:


> Hey, ihr ich habe das gleiche Problem, ich werke schon seit 2 Stunden, doch immer wieder der satz:
> ''Die Holzfällerhütten sollten fertig sein, befor all eure Vorräte aufgebraucht sind''
> 
> Ich komme einfach nicht weiter, noch Tipps?


 hast du auch alles beachtet? wenn du auf kontor klickst: werden die hütten dann grün? gibt es einen weg vom kontor zu den hütten?


----------

